# Tonemapped Nonsense...



## Steve5D (Jun 20, 2012)

Took this picture of a Mustang last weekend with my G12. Just one image; cranked it around in Photomatix, then threw it against the wall to see what would stick:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 20, 2012)

It is a bit overcooked, for sure, but I like it. Would make a sweet poster.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 20, 2012)

As a automotive shot I think it works. Has a somewhat "matchbox" effect, faux tilt-shift?


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool!  I like it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> As a automotive shot I think it works. Has a somewhat "matchbox" effect, faux tilt-shift?



I didnt notice that, but youre right. It does look like a matchbox car. Some guys would hang that in their shop.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 20, 2012)

the only real quibble I have is the very abrupt transition to blur on the concrete.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> As a automotive shot I think it works. Has a somewhat "matchbox" effect, faux tilt-shift?



Meh, not really. Kind of. I just really like blurred backgrounds sometimes...



fjrabon said:


> the only real quibble I have is the very abrupt transition to blur on the concrete.



Yeah, I only saw that after I said "Okay, I'm done".

I only spent a few minutes on it. The guy who owns it said he'd be happy to let me shoot it again. I may take him up on that...


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 20, 2012)

Way too cooked for me, and the reflections are a bit too distracting for my liking.


----------



## Donplayer813 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice shot , I like it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2012)

You missed blurring the reflection of the building in the back window.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 21, 2012)

Lot of distractions (reflections) in the panel between the two rear lights.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You missed blurring the reflection of the building in the back window.



I caught that when I was messing around with it last night. I'm usually pretty good about that!


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Lot of distractions (reflections) in the panel between the two rear lights.



Yeah, that's no lie.

When I took it, I just wanted to grab a quick snapshot of a cool Mustang. Beyond that, I had no plans for the shot.

Thanks; more to work on!


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2012)

If you're going to blur stuff in software, at least pay enough attention to simulate a proper DOF. The car is sharp, but the road under it isn't. That's weird, and makes it seem very amateurish. I like the processing on the car, though.


----------



## Designer (Jun 21, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> The guy who owns it said he'd be happy to let me shoot it again. I may take him up on that...


Ya, do that.  Posted shot has background/foreground issues.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

Put it back in the oven for a little bit:


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

Compaq said:


> If you're going to blur stuff in software, at least pay enough attention to simulate a proper DOF. The car is sharp, but the road under it isn't. That's weird, and makes it seem very amateurish. I like the processing on the car, though.



Well, when it comes to stuff like this, I'm definitely an amateur. I've been messing around with this stuff for only a few weeks...


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2012)

Make a layer mask, and mask back in the sharp pavement. As it is, it looks horrible. Parts of the car is even blurred. You need to zoom in, and work on 5-10 pixel level, to assure that you're only blurring what you want, and not accidentally the roof line on the car, etc etc.

Working with layers is pretty much image modification in a nutshell (in my opinion). Read and watch tutorials, and you'll see how it works.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Make a layer mask, and mask back in the sharp pavement. As it is, it looks horrible. Parts of the car is even blurred. You need to zoom in, and work on 5-10 pixel level, to assure that you're only blurring what you want, and not accidentally the roof line on the car, etc etc.
> 
> Working with layers is pretty much image modification in a nutshell (in my opinion). Read and watch tutorials, and you'll see how it works.



Thanks.

I've not done much (aka "anything at all") with things like masks in Photoshop (I have Elements 10). I've found a couple of video tutorials so, when I get some time, I'll check them out.

As for masking back in the "sharp pavemtn", would you do all of the pavement?


----------



## laleemcc (Jun 21, 2012)

This is one that I did that I think also looks like a matchbox car.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 21, 2012)

That's kinda' cool. I like it...


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2012)

The same blurring problem applies to that picture. The processing is awful!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 21, 2012)

Way overcooked. Without the added blur, it might have been a decent photo. I like a little extra cooking on the HDRs, but this is a bit much

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 21, 2012)

laleemcc said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11943"/>
> 
> This is one that I did that I think also looks like a matchbox car.



It was looking good right up until you did that awful blur job. If you're going to add blur in post, you need to spend the 7-10 minutes to make it look right. Otherwise, you come off as a sloppy amateur.

Other than the blur, I like the truck shot. Nice work.


----------

